# Communication devices in a camp setting



## thillprepper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in charge of getting different types of communication devices for our small prepper group. Have any ideas on two way radios etc.
Also ideas for setting up types of alarm that the area has been penetrated . We have about a 250 acre wooded area. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

thillprepper1 said:


> I'm in charge of getting different types of communication devices for our small prepper group. Have any ideas on two way radios etc.
> Also ideas for setting up types of alarm that the area has been penetrated . We have about a 250 acre wooded area. Thanks for any ideas


Alarms:

Lots of alarms that you might consider for perimeter alerts are going to be pyrotechnic based. This is bad for several reasons. 

it might burn your forest down
it might go off when some critter stumbles across it instead of 2 legged varmints
it might get you arrested for purchase or possession depending on where you live

So whatever you do come up with, be sure to avoid things that will be hazards and or liability in the peaceful times we find ourselves in now.

Comms:

There's all kinds of things you can do! What is your budget, training and requirements?

You can get bye with motorola handi-talkies, but those can be monitored by anyone, and jammed, or spoofed.

If you want something that cant be eavesdropped you're going to have to spend some money, and depending on what you end up getting, it could get you in trouble with the FCC, and they don't like people coloring outside the lines, and they hand out fines when they find people doing that.

it's really a question of what you want, and budget. Do you need to talk to someone in line of sight, or are you planning on operating your own repeater so you can talk around mountains and such?


----------



## thillprepper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

No mountains or even hills lol. Just lots of forest . Budget is always an issue for us .


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

This is what Im going to get after I pass my test this fall http://www.amazon.com/Baofeng-136-1...UTF8&qid=1367633865&sr=8-3&keywords=ham+radio $42 with free shipping.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

MURS radio frequencies can be used with infra-red sensors. http://www.murs-radio.com/


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

:doh: This has gotta be like the tenth time on this site I have liked a post by accident, at least this time it was on a good post. I don't actually know anything about that radio but it looks good.

I was going to say something similar to zombieresponder, if you are going to be looking at radios AND alarms then I would look at getting them all on the same spectrum, we have a bit less restriction on radios up in Canada so I can really say which would be best for you.

I have been looking into wifi lately because you can actually encrypt with it, multiple layers even. Actual encryption is illegal on radios.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the motorola type 2 way radios. They are pretty cheap and have a 20 to 25 mile range. They aren't encrypted but have multiple channels available. I wouldn't worry too much about jamming. Just have preset channels that your group would turn to if you feel your transmissions are being intercepted or jammed. As long as you have good codes setup ahead of time most intercepted radio chatter is useless to outsiders. As someone who uses radios daily I would tell you its pretty hard to effectively coordinate your own groups tactics and simultaneously use coded intercepted traffic from the bad guys. Remember that communication is critical and your least efficient user will set your pace. Most outsiders will usually have a tough enough time to keep comms with their own group and unless highly skilled trained and equipped they won't be able to decipher your groups codes and jam your chatter.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can install wireless access points around the property and set up your own VoIP server and use wireless handsets. Kinda like your own private cell network.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

thillprepper1 said:


> I'm in charge of getting different types of communication devices for our small prepper group. Have any ideas on two way radios etc.
> Also ideas for setting up types of alarm that the area has been penetrated . We have about a 250 acre wooded area. Thanks for any ideas


Training and practice are the biggest concerns. A few guys with significant experience and simple radios can get the point across concisely and effectively vs. a herd of newbies with super-capable radios. There are ways to talk with a mic (talk ACROSS it, not directly into it), shield the mic from the elements (cup your hand on mic in windy situations, keep the mic protected from getting waterlogged with rain), when to boost power, how to speak clearly, how to position yourself (your body or per terrain) for best transmit efficiency, breaks for emergency traffic, etc. Some people cannot keep things simple and effective when they speak--excited or long-winded rambling messages are never good in serious situations. Some cannot remember where the mic is on the radio. Some never learn to key up before talking.

Your camp should have at least one elevated, gain antenna. Elevation gets you range in the woods, gain helps your reception and efficiency when transmitting. It also allows at least ONE person to hear everyone else; they can relay a message if need be. You can make a J-pole or ground plane fairly easily if you are handy with tools. If not these antennas are also affordable--look at Arrow Antennas for tough and reasonably priced antennas. Even a vehicle antenna on a ground plane (large piece of sheet metal, grounded) will help.

Earpieces, lock ability (so they don't accidentally change channels), weatherproof radios AND accessories, battery commonality, programmable by hand (or clone-able with a cable), etc. Think about one-handed operation or even hands-free.

Elevated observation helps a lot for your observation post(s).

I don't know a lot about wireless perimeter detection in the real woods; there are many options out there, tho. They usually require someone dedicated to monitoring.


----------

